
Ask HN: Anyone just given up on industry? - 0x01030307
I&#x27;ve had a half dozen jobs since graduating college, and several before then.<p>I just get to a job and after 6-12 months I&#x27;ve just had enough. By enough I mean, just so much boredom that I cannot tolerate being apart of the organization anymore.<p>For those that struggle with this or something similar, how do you cope or dont you?
======
itamarst
I tend to get bored when I'm not learning anything new, so I have this issue
too to some extent.

Some options:

1\. Figure out how to automate yourself out of a job, which can be a new
challenge.

2\. Rewrite a legacy system to not be terrible, so you're doing root cause fix
instead of bandaids.

(Talk about those in more detail here:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/03/15/stagnating-
job/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/03/15/stagnating-job/))

3\. Find an organization with many kinds of projects and move teams when you
get bored. Much less work than finding a completely new job.

